# The Human race by the year 2300.



## Kim Ung-yong

Where do you think we'll stand by the year 2300? About 250+ years ago we didn't have electricity and cars. It's amazing to think we went from nothing to this (the internet, NASA, CERN, THE MOON, etc.) in about 250 years. 

We are constantly getting better AT getting better--we are improving exponentially. I think by the year 2300, we will be an intergalatic species--easily.


----------



## sleepytime

I don't think it will be pretty at all, I think we're creating a monster. Have you seen transcendent man? It's a good documentary, I also definitely do not think it's far fetched, this seems to be an inevitability to me.

http://www.videoweed.es/file/f2jcttwjhzj4c

I think his obsession with eternal life and reincarnating his father are pretty sad. Also, his timeline for when all of this will happen is probably wishful thinking to suit his personal circumstances, but I do think at some point in time machine intelligence will overtake human intelligence.


----------



## nemesis1

Probably be extinct by then, due to overpopulation and lack of resources.


----------



## Lost in Universe

I just hope they have erradicated SA.


----------



## CeilingStarer

A few pockets of people living in overgrown ruins.


----------



## olschool

um, technology would have increased greatly,, intergalatic? i wish but not yet-- i think we would have colonized other moons and planets in our own solar system though like mars and europa probably- Terraforming mars is a very real possibilty- i do also hope that what we currently know about physics would have changed by then also


----------



## Jcgrey

CeilingStarer said:


> A few pockets of people living in overgrown ruins.


I tend to agree with this sentiment. I imagine there will be huge regional wars fought over the remaining dwindling natural resources remaining.


----------



## Marlon

Earth will probably have been stripped of its resources long before then. We'll probably be on the moon or Mars, but I don't know what kind of resources exist there that would allow the human race to continue to thrive.

Intergalactic travel 250 years from now though? You are quite an optimist


----------



## Keith

Mass dystopian governments or some kind of rogue near extinction tribal inhabitation.


----------



## Matomi

Dogs will rule the world.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

One of the most destructive events in human history happened about 250 years ago, and it was called THE INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION which spawned an idea called PROGRESS which was supposed to make the world an increasingly better place. Instead the opposite trend has occured. Progress is out of control. Things are moving too fast. Global warming, natural disasters, overpopulation, decline in moral standards. A dying world. I would be surprised if we survive the next 100 years. We barely survived the 20th Century. Ok bye...:eyes

/Globe_Trekker


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

Marlon said:


> Earth will probably have been stripped of its resources long before then. We'll probably be on the moon or Mars, but I don't know what kind of resources exist there that would allow the human race to continue to thrive.
> 
> Intergalactic travel 250 years from now though? You are quite an optimist


I think it can be done.  Who knows.... Maybe some secret government organization is already doing it, lol.


----------



## jimity

I remember seeing back to the future part 2 and when they go to 2015 there are flying cars and maybe they visioned in 1985 that by 2015 there would be.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Globe_Trekker said:


> One of the most destructive events in human history happened about 250 years ago, and it was called THE INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION which spawned an idea called PROGRESS which was supposed to make the world an increasingly better place. Instead the opposite trend has occured. Progress is out of control. Things are moving too fast. Global warming, natural disasters, overpopulation, decline in moral standards. A dying world. I would be surprised if we survive the next 100 years. We barely survived the 20th Century. Ok bye...:eyes
> 
> /Globe_Trekker


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## jimity

80*365*289 = 8,438,800,000,000 barrels of oil used up
20*365*289 = 2,109,700,000,000 tons of coal used up
8*365*289 = 843,880,000,000,000 cubic metres of gas used up


----------



## John316C

people will look like mutants


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

John316C said:


> people will look like mutants


Possibly, lol. That or mutant-cyborgs.


----------



## ugh1979

Globe_Trekker said:


> One of the most destructive events in human history happened about 250 years ago, and it was called THE INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION which spawned an idea called PROGRESS which was supposed to make the world an increasingly better place. Instead the opposite trend has occured. Progress is out of control. Things are moving too fast. Global warming, natural disasters, overpopulation, decline in moral standards. A dying world. I would be surprised if we survive the next 100 years. We barely survived the 20th Century. Ok bye...:eyes
> 
> /Globe_Trekker


Natural disasters are no worse than ever. Too many people only look at a tiny time frame of reference and conclude things are getting worse.

As for a decline in moral standards, I disagree. I'd say we've never had higher moral standards. So much of what was morally acceptable only a couple of hundred years ago horrifies us now. Human rights came on leaps and bounds in the 20th century alone. Also, there is less crime than there has ever been.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

>implying the destructive nature of the human race will be able to sustain itself in a sufficient manner for another 300 years


----------



## Pastell2311

I picture it a bit like the version shown on WAll.E, where humans are great fat blobs who can no longer walk, and technology does so much for us that we have lost the use of most of our senses. Robots taste and smell things for us, sending data straight to our brains like computers. The worlds of reality and fiction will collide and everything will go absolutely NUTS  
Haha nah, most likely humans will have turned the planet into a hellhole so uninhabitable it makes the bowels of hell look like a hotel in Dubai. Bye


----------



## rgrwng

maybe we will all live underground in vaults, like in Fallout? i hope we are at least colonizing new planets or making space friends.

i want to see some alien race come to earth with that gold plate thing on a space-age DJ table, making sweet - oh so sweet - music with it. or if the aliens developed some musical style communication, in which Tiesto would be the man for translating and response.

i just hope i can put my brain inside a machine when i die off. so i can live to see something cool.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

3 different possible scenarios

1. We will become close to extinction.

2. We will have to revert to basic technology.

3. We will be so advanced we will begin to populate other planets.


----------



## jimity

we will all be living in cities on the moon


----------



## candiedsky

people are too selective and picky to survive over time. everyone flocks to already over-populated places like Tokyo and New York... there's a ton of land in rural places, along with food and such... people just won't move there out of stubborn demand. By 2300... wow. I'm just glad I won't be alive.


----------



## Mason

1.) We'll have killed ourselves off.

or

2.) We'll have exhausted our planet's resources to the point that colonizing other planets becomes a necessity to prevent #1. 
3.) We colonize other planets, Earth becomes rather insignificant as there are planets with better/more resources.
4.) Humans colonize all habitable planets in our galaxy. 
5.) Eventually meet other alien species. 
6.) Life becomes a comedic mix of The Chronicles of Riddick, Mass Effect, Lost Planet, and Star Wars.


----------



## somemvp

Globe_Trekker said:


> One of the most destructive events in human history happened about 250 years ago, and it was called THE INDUSTRIAL REVOLUTION which spawned an idea called PROGRESS which was supposed to make the world an increasingly better place. Instead the opposite trend has occured. Progress is out of control. Things are moving too fast. Global warming, natural disasters, overpopulation, decline in moral standards. A dying world. I would be surprised if we survive the next 100 years. We barely survived the 20th Century. Ok bye...:eyes
> 
> /Globe_Trekker


WUT


----------



## kiirby

Oh what a bunch of sensationalists. Why are people so keen to assume that the human race is so careless and growth obsessed that we'll ruin our own planet so quickly. Stop watching so many movies. Given the rate of scientific advancements in the past few centuries, I'd hazard a guess at our being genetically perfect hyper efficient atheists who may or may not live on other planets.


----------



## leonardess

what makes you think some of us are not already there?


----------



## john kimble

I do feel lucky and blessed to be born and young in this era. Imagine living back 100's of years ago?


----------



## Kathykook

We'll probably be living on another planet by then.


----------



## BlazingLazer

kiirby said:


> Oh what a bunch of sensationalists. Why are people so keen to assume that the human race is so careless and growth obsessed that we'll ruin our own planet so quickly. Stop watching so many movies. Given the rate of scientific advancements in the past few centuries, I'd hazard a guess at our being genetically perfect hyper efficient atheists who may or may not live on other planets.


I'm with you on this one here.


----------



## lazy

can't scientists get a hold of any element, smash them together a certain way and get whatever different element they want in the periodic table through nuclear transmutations?

if they can start bringing back huge boulders from the asteroid belt I don't see how a lack of resources is going to be a problem


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin




----------



## Tugwahquah

When the oceans start rising, we can build tropical islands out of plastic bottles.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Even by 2300 I doubt humans will have significant influence beyond the solar system, even though culture and technology on Earth would be dramatically different. Maybe there could be interstellar exploratory missions by then? You really need a good grasp on _just how far away_ even a handful of light-years is. Even the closest star is phenomenally far away. But who knows? Predictions of the future are depressingly susceptible to error and personal bias, and are limited to what we can know and think today, as beings who have grown up in this world, in this culture. The future isn't.


----------



## imt

We will all be machines by then.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I don't think distance will be an issue by 2300. I suspect scientists will have "greater than light speed travel" all figured out by then and maybe even wormhole generators. Yeah, by 2300, we will have Star Ships with:

- inertia cancellers
- faster than light speed travel capabilities
- wormhole generators

To name a few. 

As for aliens--who knows.


----------



## Kathykook

Tugwahquah said:


> When the oceans start rising, we can build tropical islands out of plastic bottles.


And then we'd live like the people in the movie "Waterworld." DUDE, THAT WOULD BE SO SICK.


----------



## Tugwahquah

Kathykook said:


> And then we'd live like the people in the movie "Waterworld." DUDE, THAT WOULD BE SO SICK.


:teeth I was imagining more like this ambitious guy...


----------



## Kathykook

Tugwahquah said:


> :teeth I was imagining more like this ambitious guy...


What a great way to recycle. Hahaha


----------



## Kim Ung-yong

I lol'd!


----------



## angus

In the year 2300 i'll be driving this:
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/madmax.jpg
and only my brain and my pennis will still be intact the rest of my body will have been replaced titanium.


----------



## Witan

Michio said:


> Where do you think we'll stand by the year 2300?


Where will we be in 2300? I think BSG has pretty much got it right:


----------



## nycdude

By 2300, probably the same, just a bit more advanced. Taller buildings, more organized civilizations. Space travel to the moon. Not dependent on oil, since it will all be gone. Clothing looks different as well.


----------

